# Goldfish eating minnows



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have counted my minnows and i am 2 short and i am blaming my big fantail Lol he has the biggest mouth.. So to save my last 6 minnows can they go to tropical 24/75 temp and be ok with guppies and neon tetras? this starting to worry me thanks dudes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

are the goldfish outdoors?


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

wow, the goldon fish ate small fish ?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yes, goldfish will eat smaller fish, especially minnows or tetras.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Goldfish are oppurtunistic feeders.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

lol they ate a juvie convict once while I was holding them for a day.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

^WOW :0

Goldfish will eat ANYTHING that will fit in their mouth...


----------



## paul_28 (Jan 20, 2011)

hi this is indoors, its strange people say minnows are tropical but yet they do so well in coldwater. my minnows were in tank with fantail together they grew up together and i thought they would get along.


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure they'll be fine with guppies. i would assume, but all fish are opportunistic eaters... so in other words, if it fits in their mouths, they'll eat it. That being said, ive never really had smaller fish :S


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Not surprised,another reason why goldfish should be in a similar species tank and even then some cant be with others(example: slender,faster,bigger goldies with their own kind/slower,fancy,delicate goldies with their own kind).WCM can settle with somewhat warm water,but do better in slightly cooler waters.You will notice the colours and activity intensify in cooler temps.


----------

